# Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*



> --- Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Bill, some video is better than nothing but if you
> > go to that much
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*

I did compliment him on the achievement, then I suggested he use a 
better camera to document this world record. I even suggested a way to 
do it at no cost. silly me for being so negative.
as for being stern with some people, that's because they attack me and 
irrationally so. like calling me a troll

what Bill has done with the killacycle is a great example but it doesn't 
mean that everything he does and says is perfect. I'm sure that if you 
try you can think of something he has done that wasn't entirely perfect 
don't be so afraid of the truth, that's what our enemy is.

Dan





> Jim Husted wrote:
> > --- Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*

will you be paying me to develop and open source controller then..

regarding A123, do they pay you anything beyond supplying the cells?

Dan




> Bill Dube wrote:
> > Show me the money!!!!
> >
> > I was pitting this bike ALL BY MYSELF!!! Everyone on the crew was out
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*

I think the video is fine, especially for Youtube. If you uploaded DV to 
youtube it probably wouldn't look much better.

I'm impressed by all Bill has done to bring more EV excitement into racing 
and the record books!

-Phil
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Dan Frederiksen" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, November 12, 2007 4:00 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up


> Bill, some video is better than nothing but if you go to that much
> effort to set a record at least document it with a bare minimum of
> camera quality. I believe a 300$ DV camera will do great and if that's
> too much money then borrow one. don't use the worst of worst
>
> and to the irrational asskissers, no it's not my job to pay his way. nor
> do I charge for this advice
>
> Dan
>
>


> > Bill Dube wrote:
> >> Video is here:
> >>
> >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHtAkM3CYLA
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*



> Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> > will you be paying me to develop and open source controller then..
> 
> No. Controllers need to be cheap, which means that you need to donate
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*



> --- Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > will you be paying me to develop and open source
> > controller then..
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*

Bill,

Is there anywhere a couple of wireless webcams can be mounted on your bike?
I think it'd be cool to have some footage looking from a helmet mount or
from somewhere on the frame. X10 makes 'em ... you'd need a vcr or lap top
set up to receive the signal ...

Let me know what you think off list. I think this might generate some
excitement within the community.

Side note: I don't think Dan intended anything counter productive to the
list. It was more of a need from a perspective to know more. We need to be
mindful that an individual's tone and inflection isn't included in a written
post. ... and I totally appreciate Bill's comments to "show me the money" -
try being a high school teacher and doing good class room science.

I only wish I was out west more so I could see first hand Bill's
accomplishments. We need something like this in the east ... maybe a east
vs. west strip meet. Now if only I can find a sponsor!

Congratulations Bill!

Ralph.






> Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Bill, some video is better than nothing but if you go to that much
> > effort to set a record at least document it with a bare minimum of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*

I never said free Zeke and you might notice I haven't asked for any 
money. that was sort of my point...
I am paying for it.

Zeke Yewdall wrote:
>


> Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> will you be paying me to develop and open source controller then..
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*

Thank you Jim! I have been on this list for probably eight to ten years and 
agree completely with your description of Dan. I just had not taken the 
time to express this opinion yet and appreciate your speaking out.

Gail
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Jim Husted" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, November 12, 2007 8:41 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up


> Hey Troll
>
> Did you stop to think that You Tube chops out a lot of
> the quality in a video? That the Speed Channels video
> was from neither a $300 camera nor amatuer camera men?
>
> This was not only a crowning moment for Bill, but the
> whole EV community, and yet you still felt the need to
> try and deminish the accomplishment with a negitive
> comment! I find you to be the most hateful, mean
> spirited, bitter person I've seen here in 2 1/2 years
> of being a member. I do wish you'd do EVeryone a
> favor and climb back under the rock from which you've
> come!
>
> FWIW (before you come back with some asskisser reply)
> it's called respect! Something I doubt you'll EVer
> find here. BTW, did you pay to watch the video??
> ya, didn't think so! You're just lucky I'm not the
> list admin, cause you'd be long gone by now 8^)
> Jim Husted
> Hi-Torque Electric
>

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*



> Jim Husted wrote:
> > Hey Troll
> >
> > Did you stop to think that You Tube chops out a lot of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*

It looks like Bill Dube set you strait. I decided to visit my kill 
file to check out your latest spew. (entertainment value)



> Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> 
> > don't be so afraid of the truth, that's what our enemy is.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*



> Roy LeMeur <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Gail Lucas wrote:
> > > Thank you Jim! I have been on this list for probably eight to ten years and
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*

Mr Frederikson,

Tis true there may be some asskissin goin on but any levelminded soul 
would say it is well deserved. What the Killacycle team is doing is 
truly amazing. The second fastest EV in the world this year ran a best 
1/4 mile of 10.26 secs. That means they are 30% better than EVERYONE 
else even if we generously and incorrectly assume that drag race times 
and related performance numbers are linear. While this may say more 
about the lackluster performance of the rest of us than Bill and 
Scotty, your constant griping about details of their achievements comes 
across as nothing more than a deep seeded resentment that you cannot 
achieve the same. Anyone who knows Bill will tell you he is the first 
to offer up help at any time at no charge.

Why not power down your MAC, come up out of your mother's basement, and 
see what it takes to run in the real world not cyberspace.

Shawn Lawless




-----Original Message-----
From: Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Mon, 12 Nov 2007 7:00 am
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up



Bill, some video is better than nothing but if you go to that much
effort to set a record at least document it with a bare minimum of
camera quality. I believe a 300$ DV camera will do great and if that's
too much money then borrow one. don't use the worst of worst

and to the irrational asskissers, no it's not my job to pay his way. 
nor
do I charge for this advice

Dan




> Bill Dube wrote:
> > Video is here:
> >
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHtAkM3CYLA
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*



> Dominant wrote:
> > At 03:02 AM 13/11/2007, you wrote:
> >
> >> don't be so afraid of the truth, that's what our enemy is.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*

It's a good idea Dominant, but he doesn't seem to use a DV camera or 
similar. since this videoclip was overexposed I assume it's some cell 
phone camera or similar sideeffect type device which sometimes doesn't 
have the exposure range to handle sunlight of all things.
while it does make video cameras ubiquitous it has the unfortunate 
effect that people use them for semi serious video use because they 
implicitly assume video is video. that's why I brought the issue to 
attention but of course that makes me a troll and the issue gets drowned 
in all the actual under the bridge trolls having a fit over it.
since DV cameras have been around for so long and are so relatively 
cheap it should be possible to borrow one, possibly from his work.

I hope you will think about it in a clear moment Bill as presentation is 
very important. that is if the message is important to you and not just 
a personal venture.

while I agree that a full resolution DIVX clip would be good/best, maybe 
google video could be a compromise. I gather it's a little better 
quality than youtube.

Dan




> Dominant wrote:
> > In all seriousness, have you or anyone else EVer considered setting
> > up a private BitTorrent tracker and hosting the full-resolution
> > videos (maybe encode into MPEG4)? YouTube is great for getting
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*

Dan,
It sounds like you are talking about the clip that
someone took with a cell phone from the stands. If
so, then I think your below comments don't apply,
because it was most likely someone going up to Bill
and saying "hey, I caught some video of that run on my
cell phone; want a copy?". While the video is not of
the greatest quality, you are the only one I've read
commenting on the quality, and I'm sure most people
think it's better than nothing.

As for the other video, I believe Susan took that,
with a digital Sony video camera. I'm sure any
comments about the video quality are due to YouTube's
compression of it.

Maybe you don't realize how much work it is to run a
successful racing program. Bill was the only crew
member from Colorado that could make it. He _can't_
personally video tape the runs because he needs to be
available to talk to the track crew, help Scotty, wipe
off the front tire, etc. While presentation and
documentation may be very important to some people,
it's not more important than the time slip. Any video
of the runs has been from the result of volunteers,
and it would be wrong to complain about their efforts.
"Never look a gift horse in the mouth" or something
like that.

I really don't think Bill was seriously asking
anyone to pay for anything. Knowing him, that's his
response to when other people try to tell him what he
should be doing, when he barely has time to get done
what he has gotten done. Shure, if it was important
enough to someone to get high quality video, and they
are willing to pay for it, then a professional camera
crew could be hired to do the taping. Or that person
can come down to the track and video the runs
themselves. 

Now people can try to call me an ass-kisser or
whatever, but trust me, no matter what the above
sounds like I'm not trying to stick up for Bill or
defend his honor or anything. The point I'm trying to
get accross is how much effort it takes simply to show
up at an event. And to be successful takes even more
effort than that. I think I speak from experience. I
believe last weekend's event was the first time in
over 5 years that the Killacycle has raced and I have
not been there. I really wish I could have, but I
can't do everything I want to.

- Steven Ciciora



> --- Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > It's a good idea Dominant, but he doesn't seem to
> > use a DV camera or
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*

no, I'm talking about the first youtube clip Bill offered, not the one 
after which he specificaly describes as a cellphone camera.
the first one is overexposed. youtube doesn't do that. either the camera 
did or it was done after recording. if a DV camera was used why wouldn't 
he just say so after I suggested he use a DV camera rather than the 
'show me the money'

Dan



> Steven Ciciora wrote:
> > Dan,
> > It sounds like you are talking about the clip that
> > someone took with a cell phone from the stands. If
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*



> Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> > no, I'm talking about the first youtube clip Bill offered, not the one
> > after which he specificaly describes as a cellphone camera.
> > the first one is overexposed. youtube doesn't do that. either the camera
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*

Why doesnt everyone just ingore Dan?
Beano -- 1981 Ford Escort EV =

EValbum 1010Ted Sanders

> Date: Thu, 15 Nov 2007 11:54:51 -0600> From: [email protected]> To: [email protected]=
sts.sjsu.edu> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up> > On Nov 15, 20=


> 07 9:57 AM, Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:> > no, I'm ta=
> lking about the first youtube clip Bill offered, not the one> > after which=
> he specificaly describes as a cellphone camera.> > the first one is overex=
> posed. youtube doesn't do that. either the camera> > did or it was done aft=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*

Ted, I wonder this myself. Then I got to thinking....

Maybe we are the Trolls, that we need to say something so that we get a response. 
If we don't have anything nice to say, we shouldn't say anything.
And if we do, then it just perpetuates the undesired behavior. 
Meaning... We are the Trolls.

----- Original Message -----
From: Ted Sanders <[email protected]>
Date: Thursday, November 15, 2007 10:52 am
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>

> Why doesnt everyone just ingore Dan?
> Beano -- 1981 Ford Escort EV 
> EValbum 1010Ted Sanders


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up*

That's what Dan's been saying! I like the acronym though--We Are The
Trolls = WATT 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of MIKE WILLMON
Sent: Thursday, November 15, 2007 1:36 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up

Ted, I wonder this myself. Then I got to thinking....

Maybe we are the Trolls, that we need to say something so that we get a
response. 
If we don't have anything nice to say, we shouldn't say anything.
And if we do, then it just perpetuates the undesired behavior. 
Meaning... We are the Trolls.

----- Original Message -----
From: Ted Sanders <[email protected]>
Date: Thursday, November 15, 2007 10:52 am
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Video pictures, write-up
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>

> Why doesnt everyone just ingore Dan?
> Beano -- 1981 Ford Escort EV
> EValbum 1010Ted Sanders


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

